# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Libër për kulturën dhe traditat shqiptare

## Drini Nosi

Mirëdita të gjithëve që shfletojnë këtë temë. Jam një i ri që jetoj në Los Angeles dhe po mundohem të shkruaj një libër që do të përmbledh kulturën shqiptare. Në një mynyrë të përgjithshme kam shkruar hyrjen e librit, por akoma do të më duhet shumë kohë që të mësoj më shumë për kulturën tonë. Nëse lexoni këtë shkrim do të më bëhej shumë qjefi të dija se çfarë mendoni nga kjo hyrje e librit. Do të ishte një ndihmë e madhe nëse dikush prej jush di nga gojdhënat dhe mitologjia shqiptare. Vetëm prej tyre ne mund të kuptojmë kulturën tonë. Gjithësesi kjo është hyrja:


     GOJDHËNA GJATË NJË MBIJETESE SHEKULLORE

  Ishte një lis i gjatë, krejt i mrekullueshëm në lartësinë e tij. Jetonte në Dodonë, në vetminë e një fushe të majme. Njerëzit kalonin aty pranë tij, dhe e shihnin të çuditur këtë lis i cili ishte i vetmi në të gjithë fushën. Por një ditë ndodhi një e pandodhur më parë; kur era që frynte përgjatë kësaj fushe vinte dhe puthte lisin, nga ai filluan të dilnin të thëna të çuditshme. Ajo E-thënë që shqiptohej nga ky lis famë gjatë ishte fjala e Zotit. 

  Grekët e athershëm të cilët merreshin me tregti dhe me shkrim dëgjuan për këtë mrekulli nga toka e njerëzve të lirë. Ata, aq shumë të kurreshtur kur dëgjuan lisin të flasë fjalët e Zotit, shtangën në vend. Dhe meqë disa prej banorëve të Dodonës flisnin edhe greqishten e hershme, arritën ti njihnin për çka ndodhte këta udhëtarë Grekë të cilët ishin akoma të ngadhur nga shtangja. Meqë ata i dëgjonin banorët autoktonë të Dodonës të thërisnin fjalët e lisit  Zot, atyre ju ngulua në mëndje si Zeus. Dhe për Erën që e puthe sadoherë që nga lisi dilte e thëna, ata e kuptuan atë si Zonjën e stuhisë dhe e shkruan Hera. Por mbi të gjithë këto ndodhi, më e rëndëishmja e të gjithave ishtë e thëna e lisit. Dhe meqë kjo fjalë shqipe, ashtu si edhe Era, që ka mbizotëruar shekujt e kohës është në gjininë femërore, udhëtarët grek e shkruajtën si vajzën e Zotit lis, një Athënë që dilte tamam nga koka e tij. Era mbeti përgjithmonë në librat e tyre si gruaja më e afërme e Zotit, në fakt ashtu siç gjithnjë ka qënë. Prandaj ata u mahnitën nga ajo, dhe nga sesi shqiptarët e Dodonës ja përshkruan këtë dukuri natyrore atyre. Këta banorë gjatë netëve që i kalonin me udhëtarët grek në faltorën e lisit Zot, i përshkruan në agimin e një dite planetin e Afërditës. Ata të mrekulluar nga bukuria e këtij rruzulli, i shprehën gjithçka që mendonin për të. Dhe udhëtarët grek, të interesuar dhe tashmë të dashuruar me diturinë dhe lirinë e këtyre banorëve, e huasuan Afërditën si Zonjën e tyre të bukurisë Aphrodite. 

  Gjatë netëve në afërsi të të thënave të Zotit, këta shqiptarë dhe udhëtarë grekë dëgjonin tregimet popullore të tokave të lira. Në praninë e zjarrit bubulak ku ata ngroheshin, udhëtarët grek mësuan ndodhinë e Edrës dhe të Erë-shkly-ut.  Ky i fundit nuk ishte ndonjë njeri por thjeshtë pasoja që Edra i kryente lisit, Zot i shqipeve.  Zoti smund të fliste pa patur Erën që të krijonte levizjet e degëve të lisit, të një lisi ngaku Zoti kishe gjetur një gojë për ti folur njerzve në tokë dhe shqipeve në ajër. Si një njeri që pa frymë sflet dot, Edra duhet ta ketë bllokuar Zotin të flasë dhe të udhëzoj njerëzit dhe shqipet çtë bëjnë. Ajo duhet të ketë qënë diçka e pabesueshme nga e cila dilnin gjarpërinjë të djallëzuar, dhe ajo ngaqë kishte tradhëtuar gjithaçka në jetë, djallëzonte cilindo që shikonte. Çdo gjarpër që del nga koka e Edrës është diçka që ajo ka humbur ose dhënë pavetëdijshëm në jetë dhe që qanë për tu kthyer mbrapsht.  Meqë grekët udhëtarë shkruanin gjithçka që dëgjonin, e njerëzuan Erë-shklyun në Herakli dhe Edrën në Hydra. Por Edra është një fjalë që shqiptohet edhe sot e kësaj dite, por me një folje përpara emrit të saj. Më kujtohet sesi në shqipen e zakonshme, kur dikush përballet me një qen të egërsuar i thëret kuç, kuç, qen i keqë. Në kohët më të vonta, shqiptarët të friksuar nga afrimi i Edrës, i thanë kuç saj, dhe sot e kësaj dite asaj i ngeli emri Kuçedra, që të paktën ti qetësonte shpirtin njerëzve.

  Grekët, të gëzuar për çfarë kishin dëgjuar dhe së fundi shkruar, ju drejtuan detit që të merrnin udhëtimin ngaku kishin ardhur. Me të mbërritur në breg, ata pyetën këta banorë bujarë dhe të mirëpritshëm sesi e quanin detit; ata i thanë, dhe grekët meqë tashmë i besonin qorrazi botës së shqipeve, e quajtën atë si Zotin e tyre Thesis. Tashmë këta udhëtarë grek të nisur për në tokat e tyre Helene, meqë ngelën të mahnitur nga vizita në Dodonë, vendosën ta thërrasin atë tokë Epir në librat e tyre. Kjo fjalë i përket atyre dhe do të thotë toka e mesme, tamam aty ku Dodona ndodhet. Por banorët e të gjithë asaj trojke e quajtën atë Toskëri nga fjala tosk ose tokë sepse lisi ndodhej në fushë. Duke u larguar nga bregu, ata tani ishin të vendosur të merrnin këtë kulturë të këtyre njerëzve, dhe meqë ishin thërritur udhëtarë dhe ishin udhëzuar nga banërët e Dodonës, ata e përmblodhën shkrimin e këtyre ndodhirave si Odise. Ata mbërritën në kryeqytetin e tyre, dhe përfundimisht e emëruan atë E Thëna, dhe meqë e donin shumë këtë tregim të huazuar. e burgosën Vajzën Athinë në lartësinë e vëndbanimit të tyre. Por megjithëse ajo ishte e burgosur në një ndërtesë të madhnishme, ndërtuesit e mençur helenë harruan që shpirti i saj ishte i lirë të dilte nga kolonat e asaj ndërtese.  Ata pavetëdijshëm e vendosën Athinën aty ku jetonin shqipet, në lartësinë e qjellit. Shqipet ishin dërguar aty nga Zoti që ta ruanin Athinën dhe ta njoftonin Zotin për të në lisin e Dodonës.  Grekët zgjodhën pikërisht Athinën sepse ajo është E thëna e zotit, dhe ata ndjenin kënaqësi kur e personifikonin atë në amfiteatret e tyre që lindën pasi grekët u njohën me lisin e Dodonës.  Shqiptarët u emërtuan me këtë emër sepse Zoti duke përdorur lisin, i këshilloj ata dhe i tha se të huajt do fillonin ti vidhnin çka i përkiste, siç kishin bërë me Athinën,  dhe se e vetmja mynyre për të shpëtuar ishte kthimi në lartësinë e maleve në çdo çast rreziku. Ata ishin të lirë, dhe megjithëse koha e pushtimeve po afrohej, ata do të mund të mbijetonin po të vepronin si shqiponjat e qjellit. Me gjithëse të huajt do të vidhnin çdo vlerë të këtyre njerëzve të lirë, ata do ti ruanin këto toka nga ajri i qjejve, tamam si shqiptarë. Prandaj ushtarët e Pirros e thërrisnin atë shqiponjë, sepse ata ishin bij të Zotit. 

  Megjithëse këta grek na kanë lënë në trashigimi përshkrimet e atyre kohërave, ata i përvetësuan të gjitha këto vlera që morrën dhe vetëdijshëm harruan të përmëndin prejardhjen e tyre. Ata nuk kishin menduar se gjuha e këtyrë Toskëve ishte e njëjtë me atë të Geghëve, dhe megjithëse ata u munduan ti konsideronin Toskët Grek në librat e tyre, ata smorrën parrasysh se gojdhëna do të mbizotëronte për shekuj të tërë, dhe se gjuha e tyre do të ngelej si ashtu e asaj dite për të na kujtuar Zotin dhe Edrën. Që me vjedhjen e Athinës ose më mirë në shqipen e sotmë të Të Thënave tona, një gjarpër lindi në çdo kokë shqiptari sepse sa herë dikush jep ose humb diçka që i përket veti, ai njeri humb një pjesë të vetvetes dhe bëhet më i pafuqishëm. Edra është një qënie që jeton në veten e një njeriu dhe jo në ajër. Çdo njeri është Edër të pakën një herë në jetë sepse të gjithë ne nganjëherë japim ndjenja të përkatësisë tonë dikujt tjetri, dhe nganjëherë ne mendojmë se kush është para nesh ka disa vlera të dhëna, por që në fakt jemi ne që i vëmë keto ndjenja në fytyrën e tyre.  Dhe çdo ndjenjë që është vjedhur nga ne ose që fatkeqësisht jemi ne që ja kemi vënë atëyre në fytyrë, bënë një gjarpër të dali nga koka jonë. Ne sduhet ti presim ato, sepse këto gjarpërinj qajnë për të drejtën e tyre, për atë që Zoti na ka dhënë dhe që për një arësye ose një tjetër kjo ndjenjë ose vlerë ka humbur.  E vetmja zgjidhje është gëlltitja dhe ngrënja e këtyre ndjenjave që në të vërtetë na përkasin neve. Vetëm atëherë ne do të jemi veti.

  Kjo sështë një imgjinatë e imja në tërësi. Këto fjalë që mund të zbërthehen  në një mynyrë kaq të kuptimtë në gjuhën shqipe sjanë një rastësi. Unë spo e shpik lidhjen e tyre, dhe atë të historisë së tyre. Unë thjeshtë ndodha që ta rizbuloj thjeshtë sepse gjithjnjë në vetëvete kam pas një pyetje të pazgjidhur... pse bota shqiptare është katandisur në këtë mynyrë?! Kush kanë qënë ilirët, njërzit e tokave të lira? Duke u munduar të mësoj më shumë për ta, unë kuptova një gjë shumë të rëndësishme... kultura e njërzve të lirë jeton në fqinjt a tyre sot e kësaj dite. Megjithëse njërzit e lirë skanë qënë shkrimtar në një anë kjo sdo të thotë se ata ishin ashtu si grekët i përshkruan, si barabar. Një popull që sështë i dhënë në një karakteristikë është më i pasur në një tjetër. Gojdhëna, në vënd të shkrimit, është kultura e njerëzve të lirë, dhe prej tyre ne mund të mësojmë të vertëtën për këta njerëz. Njerëzit e lirë kanë qënë gjithnjë të pasur me tregime, me legjenda, dhe me heronjë, dhe këto tregime e kanë themelin në të vërtetën e atyre ndodhive. Njërzit e lirë kanë besuar gjithnjë në një Zot, shumë herë më parë Çifutëve, dhe këtë gjë e kuptova që nga zbërthimi i tregimit të faltores së lisit në Dodonë. Po të kishin shumë zotë ata sdo ta quanin vetën shqiptar, sepse shqipja ka vetëm një Zot, atë të lirisë. Ata shpjegonin gjithçka si një dukuri natyrore, këto të cilat ishin ose rastësi, ose të bëra qëllimshëm nga Zoti. Si rruzulli i Afërditës, nga vet fjala nënkuptohet sesi ata e shinin atë: jo si një Zot por si një planet që mund të duket vetëm gjatë agimit ose muzkut. E thëna, dhe Era gjithashtu janë dukuri në vetëvete. Dhe vendbanimet dhe malet, gjithçka që ka të bëjë me botën ka një emër përshkrues. Grekëve ja kemi për borxh sepse janë të vetmit të cilët gjatë asaj kohe shkruan për njerëzit e tokave të lira. Por megjithëse ata i përshkruan ata si njerëz pagan, ne sduhet të harrojme se këto dorëshkrime janë bërë nga pena e një pagani: nga një këndvështrim që se kupton dot besimin në një Zot. Sështë rastësi gjithashtu që një nga kishat e para në botë, ajo e Shën Pvlit në Dyrrah ishte ndërtuar që në 50 p.h.s., kur toka e të lirit ishte e pushtuar nga Romakët. Nuk është rastësi gjithashtu që perandori që ligjëroi krishtërimin ishtë një njeri i tokave të lira. Kostandini i Madh ishte një i lirë nga Nishi dhe kur ai ndërtoi kryeqytetin e dytë, Kostandinopojën, që ti mbante dy qëndrat të bashkuara përdori emblemën e shqiponjës me dy koka. Pse pikërisht shqiponjën?! Sepse ajo është bija e Zotit, e lirisë, dhe njerëzit si një shqiponjë ishin gjithashtu bij të Zotit. Kostandini donte njerëzit e perandorisë për më tepër të ishin të bashkar dhe ngaqë ai ishte bij i shqipes, ai përdori atë për të treguar dy kokat e perandorisë të cilat kishin të njëjtin trup. Më vonë, kur koha e pushtimeve të egra erdhi nga armiqtë sllavë, Skënderbeu i rizgjoi shqipëtarët, dhe i rikujtoi atyre se kush ishin. Ai e dinte shumë mirë kush ishte Zoti dhe kush ishte Edra, ai e kuptoj atë kur nga lufta në bullgari ai dëgjoi se osmanët po vrisnin shqiptarët. Ai e kishte gëlltitur Edrën e tij me çdo gjarpër që dilte. Kur ai mbërriti në Arbëri, ai e kuptoj se Edra i kishte pushtuar gati të gjithë shqiptarët, të cilët duke u zënë me njëri-tjetrin i kishin dhënë gjithësecilit në fytyrë ndjenja të cilat përkisnin vetëveteve. Në një fjalë tjetër këto ndjenja ishin paragjykimet e tyre për njëri tjetrin të cilat kishin krijuar shumë gjarpërinj në kokat e shumë shqiptarëve dhe që po i shkatarronte ata si një tërësi. Skënderbeu e kuptoj se njërzit e meçur dhe të shquar të tokave të lira po punonin për fqinjin, dhe duke bërë këtë gjë ata krijonin një gjarpër tjetër në kokën e tyre, duke u kthyer në Edër. Por shumë shqiptarë se kuptuan dot se kush ishte Edra, dhe prandaj kur Skënderbeu vdiq, Arbëria, Dardania, dhe Toskëria ranë në duart e Omanëve, të cilët morrën shumë gjëra nga ajo tokë. Dhe shqipëria ngeli akoma në duart e Edrës, sepse shumë shqiptarë vazdhuan të jepnin çka i përkiste atyre, vëndit të tyre, dhe tokave të tyre të tjerëve, fqinjëve përreth. Pse shqipëria ngeli aq e pafuqishme gjatë atyre shekujve dhe pse gjithkush kishte frikë të fliste gjuhën e vet kur në të njëjtin regjim Perandoria Osmane kishte 34 kryeministra shqiptarë në kontrollin e saj? Përgjigjja është shumë e thjeshtë dhe e trishtueshme: këta shqiptarë ishin të pushtuar nga Edra sepse çdo gjë që i dhanë fqinjit, ata ja humbën vetëvetes dhe në këtë mynyrë ata krijuan një gjarpër më shumë në kokën e tyre. Ismail Qemali ishte një nga këta kryeministrat që  e kuptoj se ai kishte një Edër në kokën e tij dhe prandaj ai u kthye në atdheun e tij për ti dhënë lirënë që ja kishte dhënë Zoti. Gjergj Fishta e kishte kuptuar se kush ishte Zoti dhe Edra, dhe prandaj kur shqiptarët po ktheheshin në Edër duke akuzuar njëri tjetrin ai i tha atyre se feja e shqiptarit është Shqiptaria duke besuar në Zotin e shqipeve dhe të lirisë. Naim Frashëri është një nga shkrimtarët më të famshëm shqiptar sepse ai i kishte gëlltitur të gjithë gjarpërinjtë nga koka e tij. Prandaj ai shkroi për Malet e Shqipërisë dhe Ku Blata Është më e Ëmbël se Mjalta. Zogu dhe Enveri gjithashtu kishin gjarpërinj në kokat e tyre, sepse ata vranë padrejtsisht njerëz të lirë të cilët i kishin dhënë shumë vëndit të tyre. Edhe sot e kësaj dite është shumë e çditshme pse toka e shqiptarit është katandisur në këtë mynyrë. Pse sot këto toka janë nga më të varfërat në Evropë? Pse shqiptarët, bij të Zotit të lirë po luftojnë për liri, si në Shqipëri për në Evropë dhe në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni për pavarsi?! Pse Çamët sdëgjohen më? Edra ja paska Erë-shklyer lisin e Dodonës në mynyrë që Zoti të mos flasë më prej lisit.  Po ashtu si shpirti i Athinës në lartësinë e qjellit ata të gjithë e kanë lirinë në brëndësinë e tyre por ata e kanë kokën të pushtuar nga Edra. Ata dinë më shumë për kulturën e fqinjit, për Romakët, për Grekët, për Sllavët dhe të tjerët. Ata ndihen më mirë kur flasin ndonjë fjalë greke ose italiane tek tuk, dhe ëndërrojnë të jenë në Evropë si ata. Kjo është fatkeqësia më e madhe. Unë po e kuptoj se kush është Zoti dhe Edra, dhe po mundohem që ti ndihmoj shqiparët që të marrin çfarë i përket atyre: kulturën e tyre. Në fund të fudit askush nuk mund të jetë i pavarur nëse svarët në vetvete. Për ta njohur veten dikush duhet ta pranoj atë. Vetëm kur ne hamë dhe gëlltisim gjarpërinjtë që kemi në kokë mund të kthehemi në vetvete, dhe të jemi të respektuar gjithkundi.

----------


## Eni

Pershendetje Drini!

Komplienta per kete perpjekjen tende per te botuar nje liber mbi kulturen tone.

Do te te keshilloja qe te lexoje nje liber ne shqip, si "Perralla shqiptare" apo "Proza popullore" te cilat mendoj se jane burime te mira rreth legjendave dhe kultures sone popullore. Ndoshta ke ndonje te afert ne Shqiperi qe te t'i siguroje dhe keshtu do te jesh sa me i sakte ne hartimin e librit tend. Po ashtu dhendonje liber mbi kulturen popullore, perrallat e legjendat greke apo sllave, se duhet te kete dhe pika takimi mes tonave dhe te tyreve. Kjo gjithnje per te qene ne librin tend sa me i sakte.

Dicka, ne shkrimin tend kishe nje lapsus mbi nje varg te Naim Frasherit - "ku eshte balta me e embel se mjalta"... kete e ka thene Çajupi e jo Naimi.

pune te mbare!

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë shumë falemnderime Eni! 
Ju falem nderit për këshillën që më ke dhënë. Unë do të mundohem të gjej këto libra, në një mynyrë ose një tjetër, por fatkqësisht tani jetoj në Los Angeles ku nuk njoh asnjë shqiptar. Prindërit e mij jetojnë në Tiranë, dhe unë mund të pyes ata për këto libra. Unë jam shumë kurjoz të di edhe nëse në trojet ilire në Itali a kanë gojdhëna ose legjenda të tilla. Ata ilirë nuk janë turturuar ose vrarë siç është bërë nga sllavët në të gjithë fiset ilire veriore: Dardanë, Ardianë, Dalmatë, Liburnë, etj. Ata në Itali thjeshtë kanë asimiluar gjuhën latine, dhe po të dëgjosh ndonjë Bares të flasë djalektin e tij, s'është italisht fare. Fiset ilire në Itali janë: në Puglia, Mesapët, Japigët, Daunët , Kalabrët në Calabria, Venetët në Venezia janë gjithashtu me origjinë Ilire. Për Etruskët kam dëgjuar një debat se janë gjithashtu me origjinë ilire për një arsye shumë interesante: disa prej shkrimeve të tyre janë bërë të mundur të përkthehen vetëm nga shqipja. Është një libër që flet për këtë çështë dhe për të përkthyer gjuhën e tyre autorja ka përdorur shqipen. Austriakët gjithashtu janë me origjinë ilire, por sot ata janë shumë të përzjerë me fise të tjera, gjermane etj. Dakët në Rumani gjithashtu janë kushurinj të ilirëve. siç ishin edhe Çeltët ose Galët të cilët të fundit që flasin gjuhën e tyre janë vetëm në Irlandë. Është interesante të mësoja më shumë për këta njërëz sepse pa dyshim ka shumë pjesë të kulturës shqiptare aty. Shqiptarët ose ilirët i kanë dhënë shumë Mesdheut dhe Evropës: Kostandini i Madh ligjëroi krishtërimin, dhe e ribashkoj perandorinë Romake. Justiniani I bëri një nga kushtetutat e para në Evropë, atë të Bizantinit e cila si formë është marrë nga gati të gjitha shtetet Evropjanë. 34 kryeministra të perandorisë osmane kanë qënë shqiptarë. Themeluesit e dinastisë së mbretërisë së Egjyptit ishin shqiptarë nga Çamëria. Në Itali themeluesi i partisë komuniste italianë ishte Antonio Gramsci, nënkuptohet se nga vinte.  Nënë Teresa e cila sot është e Shënjtë e di gjithë bota seç çfarë i dha asaj, por ajo fatkeqësisht s'mundi të bëntë një gjë të atillë me vëndin e saj ëmë jo për faj të saj. Enveri s'e la atë të vinte në Shqipëri kur ajo ishte e re.... çfarë idiotllëku. Gjithësesi me këto figura unë dua të them sesa bij dhe bija kanë dalë nga kultura shqiptare dhe po ta shofësh gati një pjesë e madhe e këtyre figurave kanë dikuar së shumti për liri... mbase ishin të ilirë ose ilirë :-). Këta figura janë disa prej gjarpërinjve që qajnë që ti kthehen mbrapsh Edrës. Po ti kthehen brapsht vëndit të tyre, Edra do të filloj të largohet nga shqipëria e cila e ka të gjithë fuqinë të jetë shumë më mirë se shumë shtete Evropjane. Unë Edrën e kam përdor si metaforë për idetë që dua të shpreh, dhe e kam gjetur shumë ndihmëse.
Gjithësesi të Falenderoj prapë për përgjigjjen tënde.
Drini

----------


## Eni

Po Drini, ke te drejte. Mbi etrusket eksziston nje studim i Nermin Vlora Falaskit, e mebsa e Ismail Qemalit, e cila perqendrohetne librin e saj ne shpjegimet e mbishkrimeve te varreve etruske me ane te shqipes. ajo ka vene re se e vetmja gjuhe per kuptimin e ketyre shkrimeve ne guret e varreve etruske, mund te jete shqipja.

Kurse mbi austriaket, do te thoja se fiset ilire ne lashtesi kane patur nje shtrirje teper te madhe te tyre, e cila ne veri shkonte deri ne Austrine e sotme me kulturen e Allshtatit dhe ne jug deri ne Preveze. Por keto fise me kalimin e koherave, pushtimin romak te tokave, ne pjesen me te madhe te tyre u romanizuan dhe territori i tyre i hershem pesoi nje tkurrje te madhe, duke perfunduar pak a shume ne Dardani-Preveze ku iliret i mbijetuan romanizimit te tyre.

Pra ne Austri zbulimet arkeologjike ne landin e Kärtner-i kane zbuluar ngulime ilire e pikerisht kulturen Allshtat, por austriaket e sotem sjane ilire, ato jane kryesisht me origjine gjermane dhe u nguliten ne trojet e tyre prej dyndjeve masive te popujve gjate shek.V-VI.

Ndersa per daket apo rumunet do thoja se nder studimet historike ka mendime te nje origjine te perbashket iliro dake apo iliro-thrake, te shqiptareve. Por historiografia shqiptare bazuar ne zbulimet arkeologjike, studimet etnografike dhe ato linguistike, ka dale me tezen se  shqiptaret jane pasardhes direkt prej ilireve dhe jo te ndonje perzierjeje iliro-dake apo iliro-thrake.

pershendetje!

----------


## kaloresi

une jame nje cun nga vlora e nuk doja te bej komplimente po dy pyetje ,cfare eshte kultura e nje populli ,a ka nje kultur te vete populli shqiptare ,keto jane dy pyetjet e mija deri tani qe po vete njezetepese vjece  kam zbuluar asgje nese ka ndonje qe di te me pergjigjet eshte i mirpritur.

----------


## Seminarist

Interesant! 

Per mendimin tim, ka disa gjera kyc ne histori:

- Historia eshte e pamundur, ne shume raste te rendesishme, qe te provohet, faktohet, por ajo qe behet jane hipotezimet e pergjitheshme te saj, duke dhene gjasa te asaj qe mund te kete ndodhur.

- Keltet, Drini, jane nje nga popujt me te latshte te ketij kontinenti, edhe populli qe pati migrimet me te medha. Gjithashtu, ky popull regjistroi shume nga aspektet e jetes se vet, sidomos nepermjet artit.
Ngjashmeria e tyre ne ndonje fragment gjuhesor me ilirishten (e paregjistruar), nuk eshte aq fakt prejardhjeje, sa mund te jete edhe ndikim i shumellojshem i dy popujve ne kontakt.

- Gjuha, me sa di une, nuk eshte faktori baze, per te nxjerre origjinen e nje populli apo krahine. Kjo se pse gjuha edhe mund te kaloje nga nje komb tek nje tjeter ne mundesine e perzierjes pergjate dyndjeve edhe emigrimeve. Nuk mund te thote askush sot se popujt me gjuhe latine jane latine vete, apo jo?

- Konstandini, e kishte origjinen prej Nishit (te ilirise). Tashti ajo qe duhet kuptuar, te nderuar, eshte se emertimi i perbashket Ilir i fiseve qe kishin shtrirje aq te gjate gjeografike ne Ballkan, nuk do te thote se ata ishin nje lloj, "ne unitet", "te bashkuar", "nen nje organizim kulturor e drejtues.
Po ashtu sikunder kombet (fiset) gjermane, qe edhe pse te tille, nuk ndanin me njeri-tjetrin ndonje gje me shume se ndonje origjine e larget e perbashket, edhe ndonje tipar racor gjuhesor.

Ajo qe dua te te them me kete pike, eshte Se Konstandini, nuk ishte ne kohen e tij me kete ndergjegje, qe ti mund te deshirosh qe te ish, dmth nuk e shihte aq shume veten si Ilir, se sa qytetar Romak (ne mos gaboj vetem e ema ishte nga Nishi). 
Edhe te gjitha luftrat edhe reformat politiko-fetare i beri si romak, ne emer te Romes, e jo se iu kujtua vendlindja...
Ndersa ai nuk bashkoi perandorine Romake, por e vuri nen vete, nen nje perendaor, per nje fare kohe...

- Tjeter, 

qe per mua ka edhe me teper rendesi, eshte se Kombet e medha moderne, Historite e "Lavdishme" po i permbysin pakez edhe po paraqiten me modest, jo se jane moskokecaresa...., jo, une nuk mendoj se nuk duan tia dine, por do te thosha, se do te ish mire qe arsyen e vertete, se perse, ta mesoje cdo kush qe merret me histori e lashtesi

miqesisht!

----------


## Eni

Ndoshta Klodi,

por akoma sot e kesaj dite kur bie fjala p.sh per Karlin e Madh, francezet/spanjollet/gjermanet debatojne mbi kombesine e tij,

apo Kissinger eshte gjerman apo amerikan ?

etj, etj.



nqs Kostantini i Madh kishte nenen nga Nishi, apo Leka i Madh nga Epiri, keto informacione duhen permendur pasi disi dhe na vjen mire dhe kemi pse te krenohemi. Plus sic jane te tjere figura menxyra qe na bejne te tmerrohemi nga ligesite qe kane shkaktuar.

Ne kete ere te re integrimesh mua me duket se akoma ne Ballkan ndjenjat nacionaliste jane te forta dhe si te tilla prandaj ka dhe evokime te fresketa figurash nga e kaluara.

Por dhe evropiano-perendimoret qe i bien gjoksit se keto mendesi ia kane lene te kaluares, prape bien preh e gjurmeve nacionaliste apo identiteteve kombetare. 
P.sh. ne Bruksel me zgjerimin e Bashkimit Evropian po diskutohet mbi mundesine e vendosjes se nje gjuhe apo dy gjuheve zyrtare, apo mbi perdorimin e nje "kulle te Babelit" pas hyrjes ne maj te 2004 te 10 anetareve te rinj.
Englezve dhe gjermaneve iu pelqen idea e perdorimit si gjuhe zyrtare te anglishtes-gjermanishtes. Por francezet, italianet, spanjollet ndihen disi te "prekur" dhe ngrene zerin ne favor te gjuheve respektuese si percuese te vlerave te tyre ne kontinent dhe vete EU....

----------


## Seminarist

Shume bukur!

E pra se edhe per Karlin e madh debatohet, edhe nuk faktohet, megjithese ka dokumenta te shumta te shkruara mbi Karolinget.
Po po ashtu dihet se Franket qe pushtuan Galine (Francene  atehershme) jane fis gjerman......

ec e gjeje atehere...

e prej andej na dalin Fran(k)cezet, me gjuhe latine...

Konstandinin, ne kuptimin modern, nuk e ben dot e ema Ilir, por do ta bente i ati, Konstanti.......edhe per me teper Nishi ndodhet ne Serbine e sotme. Mendoni pak grindjet, ndryshimet ne zakone, kulture, mosperputhjet "politike ekonomike" qe mund ta kene pershkruar fare qarte ate kohe.....
edhe do te shihni se edhe fiset ilire do te mund te formojne formacione te ndryshme kombesish, ashtu sikur kroatet me serbet e malazezet etj.
Shqiptaret, per aq sa jane ilir, jane prej fisit Alban (kryesisht) me banim ne Shqipni te mesme.
Po Decius edhe Diokletiani? Valle cfare do thuahej per ta?

Puna nuk eshte te mos kihet ndjenja nacionaliste, por te mos kihet perralla nacionaliste!

----------


## pelin

dashuria per vendin shpesh na con teper larg,.. 

  eshte dashuri sigurisht dhe s'ka asgje te keqe,vecse duhen  provuar...psh. per etrusket- perpjekjet e Falaskit jane diletanteske, kurse Zahari Majani ka kryer studime te thella per shpjegimin e gjuhes etruske nepermjet shqipes po ka deshtuar,nuk eshte pranuar ne rrethet shkencore ,askush nuk beson sot se etrusket mund te flasin nepermjet shqipes,ndonse ka vertete disa ngjashmeri tronditese ...

  shkencat keshtu punojne s'ke c'i ben
  ndofta celesi per shume shpjegime te lashtesise eshte hipoteza  e trashegimise pellazge neprmjet ilirishtes ne shqipen,.. ndofta...,trashegimi qe eshte me sa duket teper e varfer ne greqishten.Kam lexuar tek Cavalli Sforza se shqipja(ilirishtja) eshte shume me e vjeter se greqishtja,te pakten 2000 vjet(!),ndofta prej ketu nisen shpjegimet.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Shumë, shumë falemnderit të gjithëve që i jeni dedikuar kësaj çështje. Për sa i përket Kostantinit, dhe për arsyen që unë e kam përmëndur më sipër në atë skicë si hyrje të librit, unë jam i vetdijshëm që ai e quante veten, ose e konsideronte veten Romak. Kjo për asrye sepse ilirët e shihnin të ardhment e tyre në këtë perandori ngaqë ishin të pushtuar, dhe ekomonikisht ishin më të ulët se pjesët e tjera të perandorisë. Ajo është tamam sesi shqiptarët sot duan me padurim të jenë në Evropë. Nga Kostantini si person unë desha të ndaja disa karakteristika që e kanë lidhjen me kulturën shqiptare, edhe për faktin se ai nga gjaku ishte ilirë, në një mynyrë ose një tjetër. Fakti që ai zgjodhi shqiponjën si një emblemë të perandorisë bizantine, të cilën e krijoi vetë, nuk ishte një rastësi. Ai e bëri këtë gjë sepse shqiponja është bija e dhe lajmëtarja e  zotit, dhe megjithëse ai e konsideronte veten Romak, ai përdori kulturën e të ëmës ose të atit në perandorinë Romake. Pirron e thërisnin shqiponjë që në shekillin e tretë para erës sonë, Kostantini përdori shqiponjën, skëndërbeu gjithashtu, dhe ne quhemi shqipëtarë, etj... pra është një vazhdimësi që tregon se e ka fillesën nga kultura dhe besimet popullore.  Të mos arrojmë se edhe ai ishte perandori që legjëroi krishtërimin në Romë, dhe edhe kjo ka lidhje me kulturën e prindërve të tij sepse ilirët, thuajse të gjitha fiset, besoj se kanë besuar në një Zot, për një fakt që s'mohoet dot: oralulet dhe faltoret më të lashta të Zeusit kanë qënë në tokat pellasge-ilire, siç është edhe faltorja e Dodonës. Edhe në itali ose në historinë e tyre ata e njohin si një perandor me origjinë ilire. Është e vërtetë, siç e the edhe ti Klodi, se ilirët ishin fise të cilët në disa raste kishin tipare të ndryshme, për atë ke të drejtë, dhe do të thosha ajo duket edhe nga krahsimi i shqiptarëve të shqipërisë, me atë të kosovës. Por, për mendimin tim, ata kanë më shumë ngjashmëri sesa tipare të ndryshme të krahasuar me popujt e tjerë evropianë. Duke përmbledhur dhe folur për të gjithë këto fise është më e thjeshtë të kuptohet kultura shqiptare sepse është si një mozaik, sa më shumë detaje ose copa të fusësh, aq më i qartë bëhet. Të mos harrojmë edhe faktin se në shqipëri, por edhe në të gjitha trevat shqiptare, njërzit nuk e dinë përgjithësisht prejardhjen dhe kulturën e tyre. Pa dashur të ofendoj asnjë, arsyeja pse ka ndodhur kështu është e thjeshte, sepse ne gjithnjë jemi grindur me njëri-tjetrin dhe gati gjithnjë e kemi gjetur zgjidhjen duke u mbajtur për një tjetër popull. Është fakt që në shqipëri shumë njërëz kanë qef të flasin italisht dhe fillojnë dhe i përzjejnë fjalët me shqipe. Në jug ka njërëz që poashtu flasin dhe përzjejnë greqishten me gjuhën e tyre. Dhe pse? Sepse opinioni i përgjithshëm në shqipëri e nënvlerëson kulturën e tij, dhe pavetësijshëm nënvlerson veten e tij. Përdorimi i Kostantinit të Madh si një shembull i personifikuar është shumë tipik për ta krahasuar me sesi sillen shqiptarët e shqipërisë sot, të cilëve a su vete në mëndje të dinë për kulturën e tyre (gjithnjë në mynyrë të përgjithshme, jo konkrete njërzish). Por një gjë është e vërtetë, se kush s'njeh veten e vet, e ka të vështirë të hiqet për dikë tjetër. 
   Për sa i përket Nishit, ai qytet u ka pasë banuar gjeri në shekullin e IXX nga shqipëtarë. Mua ma ka treguar një histori një shoku im nga prishtina sesi gjyshja e tij bashkë me familjen dhe popullin e saj të nishit u dëbuan nga ajo tokë nga serbët. Çfarë serbët bënë në kosovë në 1999 nuk ishte shpikje sepse ata atë gjë kanë bërë që kur kanë ardhur në ballkan. Ajo trevë, përreth nishit ishte e banuar me Dardanë, dhe një pjesë e madhe e kulturës së tëre tani ndodhet në Kosovë.  
Unë si person jam me origjinë nga Tirana, por jam rritur në Romë. Në shqipëri kam jetuar vetëm nëtë vjetë, dhe kjo gjë më ka ndihmuar shumë për të kuptuar kulturën tonë. Kur bëja shkollën e mesme në Romë, pyeta një herë zyshën e letërsise se përse në Itali shkollat e mesme mësojnë gjuhen latine dhe greqishten e vjetër, kur ato janë gjuhë që nuk flitën më, dhe ajo më tha se kjo ishte kultura e tyre, dhe në këtë mynyrë, italianët mund të mësojnë që të jenë një komb. Kjo gjë është shumë interesante sepse është një shëmbull shumë i mirë që tregon sesi ata mundohen ti mësojnë njërzit italianë një kulturë. Nuk e di a dini, por në itali ka 14 djalekte të ndryshme, nga të cilat, ngandonjë herë as italianët s'merren dot vesh me njëri-tjetrin nëse s'flasin dot gjuhën letrare. Çdo të mendonit për këtë gjë, a është e drejtë se çfarë bëjnë ata? A do të ishte e drejtë që të përmblidheshin të gjithë popujt ilirë në një kulturë? Unë mendoj se po, sepse megjithëse ne si komb ja kemi vënë thikën pas shpine njëri-tjetrin, ne prap një komb jemi, një gjak. Nuk është rastësi pse shqipëria është disi e prapambetur në krahasim me evropjanët, por është fryt i grindjeve të brëndëshme. Unë këtë gjë po mundohem të bëj, unë sinqerisht dua që shqipëtarët të jenë të bashkuar, sepse vetën nëse arrim ti qëtësojmë gjakërat mund të kuptojmë se sa shumë kulturë ke mes nesh. 
Përsa i përket Etruskëve, unë nuk di edhe aq shumë, por nga disa artikuj të ndryshëm, por edhe nga libri i Zacharie Mayani, kam dëgjuar që gjuha e tyre ka ngjashmëri me atë të pellasgëve. Pellasgët mendohen të kenë jetuar në të gjithë ballkanin perëndimor, dhe përqëndrimi më i madhë i tyre ishte në Toskëri. Vet arsyeja pse toskët kanë një djalekt të ndryshëm nga gegët e ka lidhjen me këtë, sepse ilirët erdhën nga veriu dhe u asimiluan me ta. Për gjuhën e etruskëve thuhet se ka shumë ngjashmëri me Toskërishten, pra çka do të thote se mbase ata ishin pellazgë të përzjerë ose të ndryshuar gjatë kohës. Në një artikull në një faqe web lexova shkrimin e një greku i cili bënte një lidhje me arvanitasit dhe arbërit ndaj etrukëve, dhe më bëri shumë përshtypje se një grek mendonte ashtu. 
Gjithësesi, kultura e një populli është gjithnjë e vështirë për tu përshkruar, por janë gjithnjë veti të ndryshme që të cilat lidhin një popull bashkë. Besimet, janë gjëja më e rëndësishme që e lidh një popull. 
Me shumë respekt të gjithëve
drini

----------


## Seminarist

Pershendetje Drini!

Desha te them vetem nje gje filllimisht:

Une kam nje shkrim ne dore, qe thote se Herodi (i kohes se Krishtit), dmth afro 300 - vite para Konstandinit, e kishte vene *Shqiponjen romake* ne Jerusalem, ne Tempullin e shenjte.

Po keshtu, kam shume shkrime te tjera, qe flasin pershqiponjen e Aztekeve.

Po keshtu, *shqiponja eshte edhe nje simbol biblik, shme me heret se Konstandini*

Keshtu qe te kete qene Konstandini ai qe e pergjithesoi si simbol romak, me duket teper...teper e gabuar.......

po deshe i kam me fakte artikujt!

shendet

----------


## drini_në_TR

Është e vërtëtë që shqiponja nuk ishte një shpikje e Kostantinit. Ajo është e përdorur edhe nga popuj të tjerë, gjithandej në botë dhe kjo s'do të thotë se shqiponja është një pronë e shqiptarëve. Nëse flas për shqiponjën, unë e përmënd për çfarë rapresenton ajo për shqiptarët, pra lirinë, etj. Por megjithëse ti përmënd Herodin i cili vuri shqiponjën Romake në Jerusalem, prap kjo s'do të thotë ndonjë gjë sepse Romakët besimet e tyre i kishin kopjuar nga grekët e lashtë. Apo ajo? Tani për grekët, disa prej Zotërve të tyre janë me orgjinë iliro-pellasge, dhe Zoti, që ata e përmëndin si Zeus, e ka prej ardhjen nga ata. Po të lexosh më shumë për Zotët grek, dhe pikërisht për Zeusin, ti do të zbulosh se orakulet ose faltoret e tij më të moçme ndodheshin në tokat iliro-pellasge. Më e famshmja e tyre është faltorja e Dodonës që ndodhet pranë Janinës. Po ashtu ka pas edhe faltore  të tjera të Zeusit edhe në fiset ilire, shumë herë më parë se ai të përmëndej nga Grekët. Po të lexosh se ç'thotë Homeri vet ti do të zbulosh se ai e përmënd Zeusin si zot të pellasgëve, dhe të sulëve, këta të cilët ishin banorët rreth e qarkë Dodonës. Sulët janë ata që sot quhet Suljotët, të cilët kan pas banuar në atë pjesë të Toskërisë, ose Epirit, ku është Janina dhe më në lindje të saj. Ata u dëbuan nga Ali Pash Tepelena gjatë shekullit të IXX nga ato troje dhe u ç'vendosën në Çamëri dhe në Labëri. Arsyen pse unë po përmënd Zeusin ose Zotin është sepse sipas gojdhënave, por edhe sipas mitologjisë greke, shqiponja është bija e Zotit, dhe në shumë pjata artizanale greke ka rapresentime të Zeusit me shqiponjën. Një tjetër përdorim është bërë edhe nga Pirroja. Kur ai drejtonte ushtrinë e tij, sipas librave greke gjithnjë, shkruhet se ushtarët e tij e thërisnin atë shqiponjë, dhe ai i thëriste ushatrët, pendët e tij. Të gjithë e dimë se Pirroja ishte Epiriot, por i rritur në Taulanti, dhe paqënë të verbër, ai kurrsesi nuk ishte grek ashtu siç përshkruhet nga historianë të tjerë. Pra shqiponja është përdorur që më parë se Pirroja dhe ajo për banorët e ilirisë dhe të epirit, ishte bija e Zotit. Këto besime e kanë prejardhjen e tyre që para se të shkruhej Oddyseja dhe Ilida, dhe ajo argumentohet edhe nga fakti se këta libra ishin përbmledhje të shumë shkrimeve të autorëve të ndryshëm, dhe në kohë të ndryshme, por që Homeri ishte ai që i bashkoi në një libër. Kur flasë për shqiponjën, flas vetëm për sa i përketë kulturës shqiptare, dhe në konteks me lidhjen e grekëve dhe romakëve, unë dua të them se ata e morrën si simbol nga iliro-pellasgët. Unë nuk e kuptoj se pse ti përmënd shqiponjën e Aztekëve. Aztekët janë një fis indianësh që të cilët kanë pas banuar në Meksikën e sotshme. Çlidhje kanë ata me shqiptarët? Bota Azteke dhe e Majave ishte tërësisht e panjohur jo vetëm për ilirët, por edhe të gjithë evropjanët. Unë s'dua të them se iliro-pellasgët e përdorën të parët shqiponjë në botë. Unë s'mund të mendoj të di një gjë të tillë në rradhë të parë. Unë thjeshtë desha të thoja se çfarë simbolizon shqiponja për shqiptarët, dhe nga e kishte prejardhjen shqiponja për ta. Thjeshtë kaq, dhe mos harro se ilirët janë përmëndur edhe në bible, dhe e di pse? Sepse në dyrrah Shën Pavli themeloj një nga kishat e para në botë, dhe ai ishte në një tokë ilire por të pushtuar nga Romakët të cilët po i persekutonin të krishterët. Si harriti Shën Pavli të themeloj një kishë në atë rrethanë, aq afër Romës? Është një përgjigje e thjeshtë, sepse ilirët besonin në një Zot, dhe gjithashtu krishtërimi beson në një Zot, kurse Romakët dhe Grekët ishin paganë, pra ata besonin se kishte shumë Zotër. Unë nuk kam shumë njëhuri për sa i përketë shqiponjës si një simbol biblik, por di të them se shqiponja ka qënë një simbol për toka ilire shumë kohë para krishtërimit. Kjo s'do të thotë se ilirët ishin më të zgjuar se të tjerët, kurrësesi jo. Unë si synim timin kam që të flas për kulturën shqiptare dhe për ta çbiruar në një tekst të vetëm. Unë asnjërherë s'jam munduar të fryej gjërat, apo ti ndryshoj rrethanat historike, apo të vjedh këtë apo atë, kurresi jo. Unë thjeshtë, nga dashuria e sinqertë për të bërë diçka për më mirë për kombin shqiptar po mundohem të përbledh kulturën e tyre në një libër. Por gjithnjë jam i hapur për kritika!
Falemnderit Klodi
me Nderim
drini

----------


## 23qershori

idashur drini.tema qe trajtoni per mendimin tim eshte tema qe mua personalisht mepreke me shume se cdo histori tjeter .lexoj me mani cdo gje qe iperket kesaj periudhe  sigurisht ka pak material per temen qe ju trajtoni .ju uroj nga zemra sukses .me respekt 23 qershori mbase  a.kola ne librin ARVANITASIT DOTE KETEshume interes.

----------

